# What Did They Send Me/



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

I received my very first chick order on Monday and found an extra surprise in the box. The label reads "Rare Exotic Free Chick". The children have already named him/her Afro. I know this is asking a lot but any ideas what this "rare exotic chick" might be? I wanted egg layers and wondering how this little fellow will fit in.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My guess is Buff Laced Polish. Unless its all bright white, then White Polish. The coloring is hard to tell.


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

The heat lamp washes it out. It is yellow. Also likes the heat lamp a lot more then the Rhode Island Red's do. First day I had them Afro would be all by itself under the heat lamp.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would say Buff laced polish then since its a washed out color


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

These chicks came from Murry McMurry so I clicked on their link and the video of the chicks looks identical to my little guy or gal. I am going to have to wait to find out which it is as the label just says straight run. Thanks for the input.

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/buff_laced_polish.html


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Texasgirl, love your free chick ! Most of the time they are roos. We have our shipment coming in next week. I hope our free chick is half as cute!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

TexasGirl, got our chicks in from McMurray! Thought our exotic chick was a Cochin because it had feathered feet but then I counted the toes. It had 5 toes! So I goggled and it is a Salmon Faverolle! We don't have any of this breed , I am happy with it, even if it turns out to be a boy!


----------

